# October "Fetch" Photo Contest - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

I guess I'll start this one. Here's Otto.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Go Otto! Great picture...


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

It was the least blurry one I got. Lol. He wouldn't stop running with it. Eventually he realized that holding the stick in the middle was much easier.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

This was taken last year, they were all going after the ball. As you can see my Chow mix got it, he is REALLY fast.
Dogs are: Alina, Nemo, Kuddles, Harmony (Mastiff), & Clifford (with Ball)
They all had a Blast that day, it turned into a MUDFEST day for them with 
the hose & a baby pool.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh....and I meant to meant this too. I agreed that "friends" would be a good theme, but realized we did "best buddies" back in February.... So that's the only reason I didn't go with that...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Oh....and I meant to meant this too. I agreed that "friends" would be a good theme, but realized we did "best buddies" back in February.... So that's the only reason I didn't go with that...


So are you saying it can only be of 1 dog?
Or am I reading this wrong?
Sorry if I did not understand that.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Claire's Friend - Erin "Shall I FETCH you another wine cooler?"


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Delete............


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> So are you saying it can only be of 1 dog?
> Or am I reading this wrong?
> Sorry if I did not understand that.


Nope....you're good....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson and I....before the fetch!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, this was what I submitted for the Best Buddies theme too... oh well


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

*Here is Maggie & Houdini.............*


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

here is mine!.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I haven't figured out how to work the iPhoto thingey on the new iMac yet so I'm not able to participate.

Besides, I'm owned by Miss Golden RECEIVER: meaning through the ball or other missile and be prepared to go all the way down field chasing her. She thinks it's her job to score the goal, not bring it back. So we always say, "Penny, go long" and then throw!

P.S. The Lions have not responded to my offers of letting her try out!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

golden&hovawart said:


> here is mine!.


Dang it!!! I think that golden&hovawart is gonna win this one.... :uhoh:


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

here are Faith and her friend Mara both going for the same stick. yes, they clunked heads, and no, neither one was the least bit affected. good thing dogs have hard heads.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Austin*

Here is Austin's first time at the beach...I think the ball is bigger then him!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Dang it!!! I think that golden&hovawart is gonna win this one.... :uhoh:


lol....sure seems like a front runner....


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Here is Brandy with her first ball.


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Benji taking a cone! looking very pleased with himself.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Here is Lucy. You can tell her priority!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

*London*


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

There are many good one so far.......


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

"one happy girl"

amber @ 8 yrs


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Some great entries here already. Love seeing Amber ready for a game of Tennis.

Here is Oakly's fetching picture.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jester's Fetch...........


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> here is mine!.


I think this one will get our vote - although our girls drink Becks- what ? no lime?


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Lucy and Jaime

Fetching the Football is the all time favorite game of the Honey Wolf - more so than even chasing gophers (if you could believe that)


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Bentley wants to fetch his tennis ball.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Hudson fetching his ball*

Another favorite memory of my Baby Hudson.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Nicci831 said:


> Here is Austin's first time at the beach...I think the ball is bigger then him!!


Austin, you are in the middle of great big paw tracks,
what a puppy, you are incredibly cute, great picture!!!!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Theres some very cute photos here!! it may be a hard one to judge!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Moverking-Sadie


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> here is mine!.


 

...what? No lime? :


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

*throw it again dad !!!*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

davebeech said:


>


WOW!!!!!!!!!! THATS A WHOPPER.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is Beau fetching in the keys.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

golden&hovawart said:


> here is mine!.



There's my winner


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sabrina feeling good enough to play!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

*Fetch This...*

We went over to The Land and were going to play ball in the pond and in the woods...but alas, I could not find ONE ball in the car! Geeze...That never happens! There are usually 5 balls in the car! Where DID they go?

I found a chunk of rope and tied a Monkeys Fist...that became our new ball-type toy! I love the colors in this picture, Hope You Do Too!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow...Sorry it's so big!


----------



## Jake321 (Sep 15, 2007)

Jake loves fetching sticks in the bushes!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I Love Jake's Tail!! Waggily & Wiggly! Tee Hee!


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

What a graceful catch!


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Daisy*

Here is my baby Daisy with her big stick!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's Amos.....*fetching* his bumper:


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

davebeech said:


>


Wow, that sure is a huge stick LOL


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

*I almost got it mom*

Shianna has a different meaning for fetch LOL


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*Tessa's Fetch Photo*

Tessa's purple ball!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Here is our submission, Lila fetching a ball and Kia right behind her:


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Boyd*

Heres boyd fetching a seaweed stick!!!


----------

